# Excessive head butting of does - Dangerous?



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 2, 2014)

We have two does that have been together in a herd for over a year now, who started head butting each other today way beyond what is their normal playful behavior.  I can get them to stop for brief periods of time by standing right between them, but it starts right back up again if I move at all.  They've been head butting so much, they are both panting from the heat and look like they're ready to collapse.  They can't be distracted by food - I was able to distract them with water, but only for about 20-30 seconds.  All they want to do is head butt.  I can't find anything in the goat yard they seem to be fighting over.  I guess it could be herd rank, but is that likely if they've been together this long? 

Head butting doesn't normally concern me, but this is getting bad enough I'm worried that one or both of them are going to get hurt.  Should I put them in different pens to be safe, or just try to 'let it run it's course?'


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like a battle for rank to me.... the only way it's gonna get settled is to let it get settled...   If you keep breaking it up it's not gonna play out the way it should and they may battle on even longer.  I know it's hard to watch....but goats will be goats.  Just my opinion.  Good luck!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 2, 2014)

If your goats are seasonal breeders 'tis the season. This time of year they all go crazy and display the most unlady like behavior. The kids will challenge other kids, the does each other, and the bucks start in too. All part of the hormone changes brought on by shorter day light hours.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 2, 2014)

So


babsbag said:


> If your goats are seasonal breeders 'tis the season. This time of year they all go crazy and display the most unlady like behavior. The kids will challenge other kids, the does each other, and the bucks start in too. All part of the hormone changes brought on by shorter day light hours.



x 2


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 2, 2014)

You're all right - tis the season.  Guess it just took me by surprise because these particular goats have never been very aggressive - even when they were in heat this time last year...  Guess I'll chalk it up to hormonal mood-swings, and hope they don't knock each other silly.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 3, 2014)

I have goats that are polled and disbudded, no horns in my herd at all and they can still end up with bloody heads. I have never had them do permanent damage but you might think otherwise watching them.  Since I have a buck I usually take the really aggressive does and toss her in with him   She asked for it right?


----------

